# Ein neuer Tümpel soll entstehen



## alteszeug (30. Jan. 2008)

Hi,

hab gerade Winterpause bei meinem Anbau und da dachte ich, warum nicht einen Teich bauen. Den Großteil der Erde hab ich bereits beim Ausheben der Baugrube entfernt. der Rest per Muskelkraft. Es wird eher ein kleiner Teich 4 auf 3,50 und 1m tief. Auf der einen Seite ist eine Stützmauer wo meine Holzterasse (wird aber noch dauern) aufsitzt. Geplätscher entsteht durch einen 300 Kilo Granitstein, welcher schräg in das Becken mündet.

jetzt hab ich mal Fragen.
Braucht man unbedingt Teichflies unter der Folie? Ich hab eine ca 5-10 dicke Sandschicht unter der Folie angebracht.
Hat schon jemand die Steilhänge mit Bruchsteinplatten verkleidet? Ich würde Sie in Trasszementmörtel legen.

Die ersten Bilder folgen heute Abend

P.S. ich glaub ich bin der Einzige im Kreis Reutlingen (Baden Württemberg) fühl mich ganz schön allein hier im Forum


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Tümpel soll entstehen*

Hallo,
auf das Vlies kannst Du verzichten wenn Du wenig Steine im Boden hast und der Teich nicht so tief und die Folie dick genug ist. 

Andererseits... warum solltest Du darauf verzichten !? 
Bei Deiner geplanten Teichgröße sind die Kosten für das Vlies doch recht gering und selbst bei idealen Untergründen ist das Restrisioko einer Beschädigung ohne Folie größer. 

Also ich würds reinmachen weil : Kaum Kosten, Kaum Arbeit aber mehr Sicherheit. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## alteszeug (30. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Tümpel soll entstehen*

Naja leider ist die Folie schon drin. Steine und Kiesel liegen auch schon drauf. Deswegen wäre es mit dem Vlies nicht so einfach.


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Tümpel soll entstehen*

Und wie dick ist die Folie ? 
Hast Du viele Steine oder Wurzeln im Untergrund ? 
Was für Folie (Material) hast Du genommen ? 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Flash (30. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Tümpel soll entstehen*

Hi,
hmm, Steilhänge ? .. außerhalb oder innerhalb des Teiches?.. Was für einen Teich willst du denn machen ?
Vergiss nicht, das man nicht alle Baumateralien innerhalb des Teiches verwenden kann auch wenn sie rein Technich dazu geeignet scheinen.
Viele Baustoffe geben Schadstoffe ab, die du nicht unbedingt in deinem Gewässer möchtest ?

Ein paar Bilder wären nicht schlecht!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alteszeug (30. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Tümpel soll entstehen*

1mm dick, Matrial äh? normale Baumarktfolie. Keine Wurzeln, ab ca 80cm kommen Steine aber kaum scharfkantige. Sind Rundgeschliffen worden. Anbei mal ein Foto der Baustelle:


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Tümpel soll entstehen*

Mhhh Mhhh Mhhhh ... 
also ich rate Dir bestimmt nicht da keine Folie drunter zu machen. 
Mach besser auch noch welche drüber, an den Stellen wo Du die Steine aufmauerst und schwere Steine legst. Also zwischen Folie und Steine. 

Wuzzel


----------



## Annett (30. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Tümpel soll entstehen*

Hi.

Ich les immer Folie, Folie.. kann es sein, dass da jemand Folie und Vlies verwechselt?
FOLIE ist schwarz und liegt doch schon längst im Loch. 

Wie ist den der IST-Zustand? Foto davon wäre nett. 

Ich würde unter größere Steine ne Lage Vlies oder zweite Lage Folie *auf* die eigentlich Dichtungs-Folie legen und drauf achten, dass nichts spitzes dazwischen zu liegen kommt... unter die Folie kommst jetzt eh nicht mehr ran um irgendwas zu ändern.
Und wenn der Sand ohne spitze Steinchen war, dann wirds schon (bis zum nächsten Umbau  ) halten.

Unser erster Teich war BJ 1992 und ohne Vlies.... wenn die Deppen von Gartenpächtern keinen Mist gemacht hätten, wäre er selbst vor 2 Jahren nicht kaputt gegangen.


----------



## alteszeug (30. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Tümpel soll entstehen*

Ja ein kleiner Schreibfehler, der sich durchgesetzt hat. Bei mir ist kein Vlies unter der Folie. Nach der Verlegung der Folie (dies auf dem Foto ist der momentane Zustand) hab ich gelesen, daß eigentlich Vlies unter die Folie sollte. Nun bin ich über dieses Forum gestolpert und wollte ein paar Erfahrungswerte ob diese Vliese nur Geldmacherei sind oder wirklich benötigt werden (ja ich denke auch mit wäre sicherer). Ist halt jetzt wieder eine Riesenarbeit die Folie wieder auszubauen. 
Jetzt möchte ich natürlich die Folie verdecken. ich hab mir da überlegt:
Teichvlies - darauf Polygonalplatten auf Trasszement gelegt. Ich würde die Platten ja gerne auch ohne Mörtel legen aber dazu sind die Platten zu scharfkantig


----------



## Annett (30. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Tümpel soll entstehen*

Hallo "alteszeug". 

Trasszement geht für den Teichbau.. haben schon viele gemacht.
Schau doch mal hier oder hier bei Thias rein.... viele Bilder, super Beschreibung. 


P.S.: Ein Vorname wäre irgendwie netter, weil persönlicher.


----------



## alteszeug (30. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Tümpel soll entstehen*

Danke für die Info, hab selber auch schon ein bischen gesucht aber diesen einen Beitrag nicht gefunden. Gibt aber ein paar echt tolle Ideen und Anregungen in den Foren. Aber leider hab ich schon angefangen und der Teichbau ist, wie gesagt, nur eine Übergangsbeschäftigung bis ich wieder am Haus weiterbauen kann (bei den nächsten Arbeiten brauch ich ein Gerüst und da muß ein paar Wochen schönes Wetter dazu sein).

Bin mal gespannt wie er wird, wenn alles fertig ist. Ich denke ich werde da auch noch einige Rückschläge haben.

LG

Frank


----------

